# Crock Pot/Slow Cooker Coconut Sweet Potatoes with Pecans



## kitchenelf (Jan 18, 2004)

coconut sweet potatoes with pecans

2 lbs sweet potatoes, peeled and shredded (8 cups)
2 tbls brown sugar
2 tbls butter or margarine, melted
2 tbls water
1/4 cup flaked coconut
1/4 tsp ground cinnamon
1/4 cup broken pecans, toasted
      toasted coconut (optional)

in a 4 quart slow cooker combine sweet potatoes, brown sugar, melted butter, water, coconut and cinnamon.
cover;  cook on low for 3-4 hours or on high for 1 1/2-2 hours.  stir in pecans.  sprinkle with toasted coconut, if desired.

yield:  6-8 servings


----------

